# The fits in an 18" cube challenge accepted. My build.



## Chaincarver Steve

This is the official thread for my Baileigh contest, fits-in-an-18"cube, entry. I had ideas I wanted to implement but no clear overall vision other than that this will be a particular _kind_ of box. I'm going to play this game in a more risky manner. Plans? Dimensions? Particular construction method? Who knows.

I'm just going to see if I can make most of it up as I go along and end up with a computers project that actually looks decent. Only the future knows if the outcome will even be worthy of entering. But that's OK. I'll do the best I can "off the top of my head" and see what happens.

I am really excited to see how this works out. I got a start a couple of hours ago. I'm trying to figure out a few logistics concerning my first four pieces. I'm trying to tweak some setups so I have no real progress to show yet. Right now I'm only committing to a definite entry in the contest.

... stand by...


----------



## cabinetman

​








 







.


----------



## Shop Dad

Standing by. Look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## thegrgyle

I can see it now.... a collective, 
"Oh Boy.... Steve has entered the contest! We are all doomed."

:laughing::laughing::laughing: All kidding aside... Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Smith Brother

Good attitude you got there, just have fun, FUN IS GOOD!

I have my dial set.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> I can see it now.... a collective,
> "Oh Boy.... Steve has entered the contest! We are all doomed."
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing: All kidding aside... Can't wait to see what you come up with.


I doubt any one is worried about me and my entry. There are plenty of member here who easily run circles around my measly level of craftsmanship and skill. But it'll be interesting and fun, none the less.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*The shadowy path to the unknown: Enter here.*

With a tenoning jig, I beveled the end grain of a 6" wide piece of cedar at 20 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm just kidding... it was Celsius.









Then I created a shallow dado.









Seriously? Cheapie router table, I curse thee. I wonder if Baileigh makes router tables. I'll bet $1,600 could buy a pretty damned nice one. This virtual toy I play with leaves volumes to be desired. Including that it doesn't come with a countersunk insert to accept guide bushings. I never realized that. Until now.









Well, for now, it was faster and easier to raise the table slightly. The only suitable material I could find was a tad too thick. But there is sufficient meat exposure* to safely use the guide bushing. I don't have the time or energy right now to fabricate a counter-sunk insert. 

Also, the crappy inserts with this table don't really hold fast. So they have a little play that makes template routing with bushings quite iffy. This table topper also serves to hold the bushing securely in place, eliminating the risk of up-spiral/bushing contact.









The Fast Joint Mini.











.





.





*** That's what _she_ said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Now it's cut-off time.

















The inlays aren't attached yet. There's more work to be done first.


----------



## rayking49

Veerrry interesting sir !


----------



## Smith Brother

Neat, Cool, Tough, So fine, just a few of the sayings from the 50's. I would know. DOB 1937, hehehe

Like what I see brother,

Dale in Indy


----------



## hays0369

Chaincarver Steve said:


> This is the official thread for my Baileigh contest, fits-in-an-18"cube, entry. I had ideas I wanted to implement but no clear overall vision other than that this will be a particular _kind_ of box. I'm going to play this game in a more risky manner. Plans? Dimensions? Particular construction method? Who knows.
> 
> I'm just going to see if I can make most of it up as I go along and end up with a computers project that actually looks decent. Only the future knows if the outcome will even be worthy of entering. But that's OK. I'll do the best I can "off the top of my head" and see what happens.
> 
> I am really excited to see how this works out. I got a start a couple of hours ago. I'm trying to figure out a few logistics concerning my first four pieces. I'm trying to tweak some setups so I have no real progress to show yet. Right now I'm only committing to a definite entry in the contest.
> 
> ... stand by...


I was in the shop last night messing around on my drafting table thinking of a build for the contest and this morning I read this post. Here is what went through my head:
DANG!! I'm out before I even started!!


----------



## Shop Dad

hays0369 said:


> DANG!! I'm out before I even started!!


+1


----------



## Smith Brother

There are those building a car that don't read car mag's, as they don't want to be influenced by another person's ideas. It's just to easy to pick and choose ideas, rather beating to your own drum. 

I'm a firm believer that one needs to be concerned with his/her owns project, and not concern themselves with what the other person is doing. Giving your best effort is, often enough. 

The grass does sometimes seem GREENER on the other side of the street, but maybe your neighbor sees your grass as the GREENEST.

Go for it, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52

I call BS!

Not only have you not shown how you made the inlay, but you skipped over the fancy sortta kinda dove tails! :laughing::laughing:

Seriously though, its beginning to look really interesting. Looking forward to it come together.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

johnnie52 said:


> I call BS!
> 
> Not only have you not shown how you made the inlay, but you skipped over the fancy sortta kinda dove tails! :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, its beginning to look really interesting. Looking forward to it come together.


The inlays are from a deal I bought on eBay a while back. I've been trying to come up with a use for some of it.

The fancy crown "dovetails" are cut on the router using a template (the "Fast Joint Mini"). It's useful for making cool looking joints. But, as you see, can also be employed as a sort of dentil moulding.


----------



## thegrgyle

I like what I'm seeing so far (that's what she said too).

I had that same problem with my router inserts for the cast iron attachment for my TS. The inserts didn't fit the any guide bushing that I had, so I did make my own. Since I was making one, I made a few extras.... just in case. Used my router to make them.

Here a couple pics of them. I just used hardboard for them.


----------



## Baileigh Inc

lookin good


----------



## Crusader

Ok Steve, once again I'm sitting in the shadows watching you. I have to say this is better than watching Swamp People on the History Channel. Not by much mind you, but I don't speak a lick of Cajun so everything comes out like this. 
Me: I need to go to 7-11
Swamp guy: Ahm a heading da sebbemlebbem

So either way I'm confounded :thumbsup: BTW my wife loved your contest entry.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Fabian: Great job on the inserts. That's _exactly_ what I need to make. But, like so many other things I 'need' to do, it'll have to wait for now. I definitely appreciate the information and the pictures. Now I have a solid idea of how to go about making some of my own.

Crusader, thank you very much. Though, being compared to the show _Swamp People_... I'm not sure whether to feel applauded or offended. :laughing:


-------------------------

I spent more time in the shop today and tweaked two parts that have to be glued to the king's crown pieces I made last time to form an escutcheon. I threw together this simple clamping jig:









The jig ended up being pretty much useless. So I did it the old fashioned way: Miniature bar clamps.









I need four 'wheels', or cylinders. I ended up cutting six. The two extras are for Justin. You know, Justin Case. What you're looking at is my table saw crosscut sled. There's a stop block clamped to the fence. I held a spacer (the vertical piece of plywood between the poplar dowel and the stop block) in place to position the dowel for the proper cutoff length.









But the spacer is removed to make the cut. Don't want the cutoff getting wedged and mangled. Or getting wedged, assuming ballistic properties and mangling ME.









Here's my dowel cutoffs, sanded and with marked centers to aide in the next step: drilling.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I just so happen to have this piece of rubber that just so happened to have a hole the exact size of the dowel I used. So it was a natural solution for holding the dowel cutoffs while drilling.









Well, I've weeded out one of the wheels as a test. The hole was too large. These 5 have the correct sized hole. I'll end up using the best four. But there's more to do to them first.









Here's the escutcheon assembly, glued up. The inlays are glued in with Super Glue Gel. This is just out of glue-up and not yet sanded flush.









This is a mocked-up shot to give you a little clue of what's coming next.


----------



## johnnie52

I always get a tad bit worried when you start making simple jigs. That always means that whatever you are really making will be anything but simple. :laughing:

I like how the inlays and the frame came out. Great work so far.


----------



## rayking49

Glued to this thread. Can't wait for more.


----------



## thegrgyle

Steve, you crack me up. Seems like every good woodworker has that same friend, Justin. :thumbsup: I'm also glad that I'm not the only guy that tries to come up with a jig to solve a problem, only to have it end in epic failure. Sometimes we should just be using the K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid) method.


Very nice job on mitering those inlays... Love how that match up good. Did you glue up the main pieces first, and then put the inlays in? I think it could be a nightmare trying to install the inlays and then trying to get the miters, and those decorative crown cutouts to line up like they are.

Can't wait for the next installment! :yes:


----------



## Smith Brother

Other then the QUALITY of YOUR workmanship, another thing I like, is the quality of your photo's. 

rayking49, trust it isn't SUPER GLUE......

Going to reach 75 here in Indy today, so going to enjoy.

"Ahh, Springtime, got to love that wonderful smell of freshly spread manure, flowing through the air"

Dale in Indy


----------



## thegrgyle

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Fabian: Great job on the inserts. That's _exactly_ what I need to make. But, like so many other things I 'need' to do, it'll have to wait for now. I definitely appreciate the information and the pictures. Now I have a solid idea of how to go about making some of my own.


Steve, thanks for your kind comments on those inserts. However, *DO NOT* make them out of hardboard like I did. I had a mishap in the shop today with those exact inserts. I will be posting a thread in shop safety when I get a chance. I am alright though... No harm was done to me. However the guide bushing did not fare so well......

Edit: Here is the link to the thread.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> Steve, you crack me up. Seems like every good woodworker has that same friend, Justin. :thumbsup: I'm also glad that I'm not the only guy that tries to come up with a jig to solve a problem, only to have it end in epic failure. Sometimes we should just be using the K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid) method.
> 
> 
> Very nice job on mitering those inlays... Love how that match up good. Did you glue up the main pieces first, and then put the inlays in? I think it could be a nightmare trying to install the inlays and then trying to get the miters, and those decorative crown cutouts to line up like they are.
> 
> Can't wait for the next installment! :yes:



I was definitely happy to have been able to match the inlay miters so closely. I first matched and glued up the cedar first. Then I cut the inlay to length - and to match - afterwards.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> Steve, thanks for your kind comments on those inserts. However, *DO NOT* make them out of hardboard like I did. I had a mishap in the shop today with those exact inserts. I will be posting a thread in shop safety when I get a chance. I am alright though... No harm was done to me. However the guide bushing did not fare so well......


Thanks for the warning. Sorry to hear of your mishap but I'm very relieved to hear that you weren't injured.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Smith Brother said:


> Other then the QUALITY of YOUR workmanship, another thing I like, is the quality of your photo's.
> 
> rayking49, trust it isn't SUPER GLUE......
> 
> Going to reach 75 here in Indy today, so going to enjoy.
> 
> "Ahh, Springtime, got to love that wonderful smell of freshly spread manure, flowing through the air"
> 
> Dale in Indy


Thank you. I've always tried to do my photos a little different than your standard fare forum pictures. I don't always succeed, of course. But I like to think that many of them are of decent quality, from interesting angles and cropped to highlight the focal point. And sometimes they're even of interesting subject matter!


----------



## buggyman1

Steve...are you thinking outside the box again? lol. Man that really looks great. Just once i wish i could figure out what you're making before you finish it. As usual, you've got me guessing again.


----------



## GROOVY

I just want to say it looks better than I thought it would if I knew what it was ...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Sorry for the lack of updates. There's been a lot of various things going on the past few days and haven't had much time to work on the project. I'll be back on it soon. Plus, my workshop has been a buffer zone to house random things while I straighten up the middle garage stall so I can store a bunch of wood. So the shop's been unusable, even if I did want to use it.

I'll be back on it very soon.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I was able to get back to the project. I only got a little more done so far. But, except for sanding, I think I'm done working on this part. Here's what I did this evening:

I cut a shallow dado all the way around this frame to accept more of the inlay binding. This was done with my tenoning jig.

















I wasn't too concerned with blowout or other catastrophic failure at this point. But it was certainly on my mind so I ran a test piece through first. Though the blade just barely extends above the table.









The inlay is glued into place. You probably can't tell for sure, because of the oblique angle of the pictures, but the inlay around the edges is aligned with the inlays on the face. You'll get to view from other angles later on.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*Moving on... AKA: So what the heck is it?*

My next task is to begin constructing the mechanism the will reside behind the escutcheon I made. The mechanism will be incorporated into the door of the box I'm making.

If you haven't figured out yet, I'm making a safe with a working combination lock. The four wheels will be the thumb wheels used to enter the combination, like how some bicycle locks work.

Like this style of lock:


----------



## johnnie52

Nice solution to holding the work in place while milling the dado...


----------



## Wema826

amazing! I can not wait to see how you do this, some of the things you build are out of this world.


----------



## Baileigh Inc

Amazing work, this is going to be a shootout!


----------



## Smith Brother

Amen to not being afraid to be wrong.

I've had to admit and laugh at myself often, why just in the past couple days as I build a art deco 27-inch truck.

Looking good Chaincarver.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

And another 'amen' to not being afraid of being wrong. I'll still trying to figure out exactly how I want this box to look. And what woods to use. Do I want high contrast? Low? What size do I want (smaller than 18" cubed, of course). I can't do much more until I answer those questions, at least superficially. 

For me, this build is all about flying by the seat of my pants, trusting my gut and not being afraid to get half way through and finding that I've gone terribly awry. It's all about testing my skill and cleverness and trying to shine among more experienced and more skilled woodworkers than myself. My strategy is to simply make it work. Deal with issues as they arise, modifying and morphing as needed. Simply make it work and make it look good! 

How I'll get there and exactly where I'll be when I arrive is unknown. But that's where the fun and creativity comes into play. That said, I seriously need to get on the ball over here. I'm really _just_ getting started with this build.

*EDIT:* Oh man! I just had a mental flash of taking the box design in a whole different direction than I had been thinking previously. And I like what I see. I also may add a second lock mechanism to the mix. The creative juices are boiling now! :w00t: Step back; I don't want any one getting burned. :tt2:


----------



## GROOVY

And now that I know what that is I cant wait to see the rest....


----------



## johnnie52

Chaincarver Steve said:


> *EDIT:* Oh man! I just had a mental flash of taking the box design in a whole different direction than I had been thinking previously. And I like what I see. I also may add a second lock mechanism to the mix. The creative juices are boiling now! :w00t: Step back; I don't want any one getting burned. :tt2:


This is why its never a good thing to think too deeply.... nothing ever gets done... :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Since I've settled on a box _type_ (fairly short with opening lid) I was able to select and cut off a piece of wood for the door (lid, actually). I went with a piece of walnut off the end of a nice, long (9' +) walnut board I scored Monday in a load of wood I bought. 

I chopped it free with a circular saw. Then jointed, planed and table sawed to size. I really needed to select this part because this is where all the action will take place. I'll omit all the various times I paced around, staring at boards, searching for the right piece of wood to jump out at me and tell me what it wanted to be. Once I knew, though, it was easy to choose.









I need to make a chassis block onto which the lock will be assembled. So I found a scrap of hard maple of adequate size and commenced to cutting the dadoes.

















Next, I re-sawed the part in two and did some preliminary sanding.









There must be clearance for the lock bolt so I cut the high areas back to appropriate distance with a band saw. I also added a notch for the last interlock pin to rest when in the locked position.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

The maple block I cut acts as a chassis for the lock mechanism. But it also serves to house and space the combination wheels. What you see here is a mock up to show how parts relate to each other. In the end you will only see the maple block from the rear (inside). The side labeled "face" (the side that's face up in this picture) will be faced with a thin plate of, probably, ebony. The ebony will have cutouts to allow the wheels to protrude for manipulation.









Those four wheels can't just sit there all willy-nilly like that. They need to be run through by a lock bolt. I was going to use a store bought poplar dowel as the bolt. But no, that would have been way too easy. And too visually bland. So I set off to make my own dowel.

I cut a square rod of walnut on the table saw.









I used a stationary bench-top belt sander to knock the corners off of the square. Then, once a lot of the heavy wood removal was done, I chucked the rod into a power drill and used sanding cloth wrapped around it to continue shaping and refining the dowel.









After a while, and after checking the diameter frequently by slipping one of the wheels onto the dowel to fund areas that need more work, the dowel was straight as an arrow, smooth as a baby's glutes, and purty as can be. 

The dowel making process could have gone by much quicker if I'd taken the time in the past to make a dowel-making jig. Until then, I'll have to keep doing it the hard way.









Next, I need to cut a rabbet to make a place for the bolt to go. So I used my table saw to make quick work of it. Here's how I made the first cut. The rabbet was completed by making a second cut with the work piece laying flat (and the fence re-adjusted appropriately).


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

The two rabbets I just cut form this groove. This is where the lock bolt will sit.

















When assembled, this is the only side of the maple chassis block that you'll be able to see. And only when the box is open. Yes, by the way, the one side of the maple block IS angled. You aren't crazy. Well, not on _this_ issue. That's just how the scrap I used was shaped. Since the final outside dimensions of this part are still to be determined, I'm leaving as much meat as I can until I know exactly where my cuts will be.









And this is a final mock-up for the night. Again, you won't see the workings from this side. So this gives you an X-ray view of what's to come.

















Now this isn't a lock quite yet. I still have to notch the insides of the wheels and add interlock pins to the slide bolt. Then I'll label the wheels. After that, I'll begin work on the SECOND lock mechanism, which will interface with this one.

I hope you guys are liking what you see so far. But sit tight, there's a lot more to come. I'm still just getting started with this build.

And, on that note, I need to get to bed. I'm going to be set up at Home Depot tomorrow (today, Sat) with the woodworking club, displaying our 2X4 contest entries. And probably some other projects as well.


----------



## Wema826

Lookin good!!


----------



## johnnie52

Coming along nicely Steve. Your work is always incredible and this is no exception. :thumbsup:

Alright, that's it, I give up !!!!

Naw, not giving up, just amazed by the amount of talent I'm seeing in all these builds.


----------



## thegrgyle

I am intrigued as all get out on this one. I was thinking to myself, "why doesn't he make the dowel making jig that Kenbo posted," but then you answered that question....

I noticed in a few pics that you made your dadoes and rabets with just a standard blade. do you have a Dado set? I know it can be a pain sometimes setting it up, and have even just used the basic blade to do that.

Can't wait to see the next update.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> I noticed in a few pics that you made your dadoes and rabets with just a standard blade. do you have a Dado set?


See post #41, second photo. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-18-cube-challenge-accepted-my-build-50589/index3/#post469254



> Can't wait to see the next update.


Your wait has come to an end.



------------------------------------

To make the interlock pins that will protrude from the walnut slide bolt, I used a coping saw and cut some scrap padauk into thin square-ish rods.









And chucked them into the cordless drill. Just like the larger, walnut dowel, I used abrasives to round out the rod.









Now that I have a more certain measurement of the tiny padauk doweling I can drill the holes in the bolt to accept them.









Holy slide bolt, Batman!


















Now to notch the combination wheels. I marked the notches then used a scroll saw to cut them out.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

After scrolling the notches.









Next I threw together a simple drilling jig to make divots for the 8 markings on the combination wheels.









The first step towards creating those divots was to center the jig on the drill press. I chucked a brad point bit and - with the drill off - pressed the brad point into the wheels at each of the 8 positions. This was simply to mark and create a small starting centers.

















I then drilled holes about 1/2 the diameter of the final divots. My intention here was to prevent tearout upon drilling the final holes. You can also see the little mark in the wheel that I used to line up with the 8 drilling positions.

Note that the fences and drill press table were unmoved during the various bit changes. That way the bits are automatically aligned where they should be.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Finally, I finished up by increasing the size of the divots to 9/64.









Here I'm pinning the slide bolt with the padauk dowels.









All four are glued in place with CA and filed to length. I kind of "finished" the pins with the CA glue. My main reasoning was to make sure the pins are saturated with CA for added durability.









See how the notches must be aligned in order for the pins to slide through the wheels. That's where the combination comes into play.









Mock up for clarity of concept. This is the rear of the lock mechanism.









Well, time to get back to it...


----------



## johnnie52

Very clever Steve. just be sure to remember the combination. :laughing: The wife has already asked me what happens if the case I'm making doesn't work and I can't get to the key? I told her that is why they make hatchets. :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

johnnie52 said:


> Very clever Steve. just be sure to remember the combination. :laughing: The wife has already asked me what happens if the case I'm making doesn't work and I can't get to the key? I told her that is why they make hatchets. :yes:


Thank you. Yes, it is definitely important to make sure the combination doesn't get lost. I'd hate to even think about smashing the box open.

I'm currently taking a break to ponder my next series of moves. I'm working on the ebony plate that will trim out the 4 wheels and act as a visual barrier to obscure the mechanism from the front. But I have to insert the whole mech into the lid of the box. Then I've got various channels to route for connecting rods and fire the second stage lock mechanism, which will use sliders to input the combo. 

Both locks, by the way, are of my own design. So I'm trying to tweak and troubleshoot designs and construction methods as I go. It certainly isn't making for a weekender, that's for sure.


----------



## Dominick

Sounds very interesting and intricate Steve. 
I can say I haven't seen a wood combination lock. Thumbs up!!!! Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## thegrgyle

I am blown away at your creativity, and ingenuity will all of your builds. You never seem to disappoint. 

Keep up the fine work, my friend.


----------



## Smith Brother

I give up, I think I will go eat some worms. hehehe. 

There are some talented people out there, look in a mirror and wave, one will wave back at you.

Looking great.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo

I'm loving this. I would have loved to compete in this contest but it just wasn't in the cards for me. Great work Steve.


----------



## frankp

Steve, this is just SICK! You are the man! My wife and daughter are both sitting here next to me saying "Holy cow!" Excellent work, sir. Can't wait to see the rest of this project come together.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Kenbo said:


> I'm loving this. I would have loved to compete in this contest but it just wasn't in the cards for me. Great work Steve.


That's a shame. I know you would have come up with something amazing. As is, I only hope I can get mine done in time. I have lofty plans but time is running short. I also have to have 8 Arrow of Light awards designed and built by the 4th of next month for my son's Cub Scout pack's Blue and Gold banquet.

I'm seriously crunched for time. Yes, I'm on here when I should be working. Bye!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*2 hours and counting on the ebony faceplate.*

This simple part has taken me at least two hours. And It's still only 'almost done'. I'll have it done soon but it won't be as perfect as I'd like. Actually, no part of this build is as perfect as it could be. But there comes a time when you have to accept what is and move on, lest nothing gets done. It's all part of the adventure. For better or worse.

I sifted through my collection of ebony and found one that would cover the require area. There's a thin brown streak through it only because I didn't have any large enough pieces that were completely jet black. I squared it up on the table saw, re-sawed with my band saw and sanded both sides.









A regular pencil works ok to mark black ebony, as long as you view from the right angles.









I drilled pilot holes to feed the scroll saw blade through. Since I'm using pin end blades, the hole was too small. So I drilled a second, larger hole.









I intentionally made the cutouts too small. That way I could file and tweak to the right dimensions and positioning. I don't want the sides of the wheels being visible from the front or it will undermine the 'security' of the lock.









Still a little more work to do but it's almost there. I wish the filed cutouts were more consistent but, with the limited time I have, It will only get marginally better before I call this part done and proceed forward. In the grand scheme of things it probably will be less noticeable than I think.

To accommodate the arc of the wheels, the tops and bottoms of the cutouts are beveled in the back. Anyway, a little more filing to do. The ebony still doesn't sit quite flat. And a couple of the wheels still rub slightly.


----------



## Smith Brother

I know this statement is very basic, but just may be that someone out there doesn't practice such.

When you scribe/draw some lines, do as Steve did, DON'T cut down the center of the line. Leave the line so as to do what Steve is doing, TWEAK up to the line. 

Looking good, yep, know what you mean it AIN'T PERFECT, but WHAT IS? well, maybe me. Don't ask my bride of 52+ years though.

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52

This serves to show the attention to detail that I've come to expect as the norm from everything you build. :thumbsup: This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'm happy now with my fine tuning of the cutouts in the sheet of ebony so I've turned my attention to the walnut board that will be the box's lid. You can see that I've finally broken the ice. The board has been breached and will succumb to my whim. Hopefully, those whims won't paint me into a corner somewhere down the line.

On a side note, don't you think it's blatantly transparent when people have "Baileigh" paraphernalia in their pictures. Every one knows that's just a trick to curry the judges' favor. I find it reprehensible and hereby vow to never stoop to such neanderthal pandering.  

*EDIT: It's a shame that justification has arisen to amend this post to explain the punchline. The above comment is what's known as sarcasm. I thought the sappy ooze of the very next photograph would have spoken for itself. After all, isn't a picture valued at approximately 1,000 words? Even accounting for today's hyper inflation?*

This rectangular space was cleared with my scroll saw. 









Then, to inset the ebony faceplate, I scored my lines with a chisel and proceeded to use narrower chisels to rabbet around the rectangular hole.









Not too bad. Almost deep enough.









The ebony still sits a little higher then the walnut so I'll make another shallow pass around the rabbit with a 3/8 or 1/2" chisel and it should be just about right.

I know the right edge looks a little bad. Well, it's not my finest work. But it doesn't matter because it will never be seen outside of this picture. :tt2: The seam all the way around the ebony will be completely covered by the cedar and inlay escutcheon I began this build with.









Alright, I'm heading back out to it for a few hours.


----------



## johnnie52

I totally agree with you about those disgusting Baileigh logos tacked around everything.... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Looks like you're almost getting as much done each day as I do except your photos look like you are closer to actually making something besides a bunch of parts than I am.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

While that rectangular hole is being processed, I could go ahead and start trimming the lock chassis. Now that I have definite dimensions to work with.

I drew a pattern by first centering the ebony over the wheels and tracing the perimeter of the ebony. Then, since the width of the rabbet I chiseled around the hole in the walnut was 5MM, I drew a smaller rectangle by removing 5MM from each side. Then I erased the original rectangle. The size of the side protrusions is set back 10MM but largely arbitrary.

It sounds more confusing than it was. I had to do it the way I did to, hopefully, ensure that the rear-inserted mechanism will perfectly align with the face-mounted ebony plate. It's a tricky, delicate, critical alignment that I hope I got right. I will be able to fine tune the alignment if needed. But I won't get much to work with without it starting to look sloppy. So it had better be correct the first time. Dead on, even. :blink:









I then ripped both pieces to the outside dimension. Then, as shown here, I am trimming both ends of the two parts to the final length.









Then I set the height just shy of the offset for the mounting ears.









After completing those cuts I stood the workpieces on end to define the mounting ears. Great care and attention was paid while executing these cuts. It was essential to hold the workpieces as steady as possible for safe, accurate cuts. What you see are only the mechanical stops I put in place. I also very carefully held the workpieces with my hand.









The overall shape of the chassis has been defined.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Mock up.









The final operation to complete the mounting tabs is to cut rabbets. It was far faster and easier just to do so with the regular blade already on the table saw. The cuts took only a minute or so each (x2).









Just some innocent pictures. Nothing sleazy going on here :innocent:


----------



## Baileigh Inc

Lookin' good Steve


----------



## Wema826

Chaincarver Steve said:


> On a side note, don't you think it's blatantly transparent when people have "Baileigh" paraphernalia in their pictures. Every one knows that's just a trick to curry the judges' favor. I find it reprehensible and hereby vow to never stoop to such neanderthal pandering.


LMAO! I Just spewed morning coffee on my screen...

In all seriousness. My god man, Hell of a job well done so far, I am very impressed!


----------



## captainawesome

I've been following your build, but haven't commented because I don't even know what to say. Again, you have me glued to WWT wondering, "what's he gonna do next?!?!?!"

Inspiring work Steve!


----------



## Tommie Hockett

captainawesome said:


> I've been following your build, but haven't commented because I don't even know what to say. Again, you have me glued to WWT wondering, "what's he gonna do next?!?!?!"
> 
> Inspiring work Steve!


I hate to do the whole +1 thing..... but yeah +1


----------



## Smith Brother

Yeah +2

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52

I refuse to say +3.... but well you know... +3! :thumbsup:

You are in the same league as Kenbo with this build bro... I'm really liking your attention to details even if you did figure things out using that foreign measuring system. :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Thanks, guys. Hey, what are you, Johnnie? A xenophobe? Hehe, actually, the only reason those two measurements were in metric is simply because they happened to be easily remembered whole numbers that were conveniently close to what looked right. It happened to be easier on my brain than the nearest inches division, which would have been some crazy 16th that I might have screwed up. I virtually never use MM other than that.

Well, I've been busy all morning and day so far working on laying out footing for a gazebo I'll be building next month. And spent time at Home Depot buying 6x6s and other stuff. I really didn't want to do this today because I need to work on this contest build. But, sometimes you have to do things when your help is available. And the layout and setting of twelve foot 6x6 vertical support posts is not something one person should attempt to do on their own. I just wish it could have waited. But... I'll be building the gazebo myself. But the foundation work definitely calls for help.

And a good chunk of tomorrow will be eaten up augering, mixing and pouring concrete footers.

Today's gazebo work is done so I'll be back on this build after my feet and ankles rest a bit. No rest for me! I'll tell you, I've done more hard work since recently 'retiring' than I've done in a while.


----------



## Smith Brother

I guess there is some TRUTH to the saying, "No Rest For The Wicked".

I have built two gazebo's, one, son was married under, fun projects.

"Never Boast, Rarely Rest", 

Dale in Indy


----------



## thegrgyle

What I love about you, Steve, is that you DON'T do anything to pander to any judges. Your true character is shining thru your work, and you don't need to brown-nose at all. :huh: :shifty:

I really like the pic of that mockup. I think the colors go real well together. 

Keep on, keeping on!


----------



## Smith Brother

Well, the rules state that you must give them rights to use your photo's for advertising. So, what is wrong with throwing in their LOGO within your pictures/video, that isn't PANDERING, and FOR SURE not brown nose stuff. I would guess you are just having some fun with your pandering comments, and hey, FUN IS GOOD!

Steve chose NOT to do such, and that's his rights, I don't feel that anyone entering the contest is wrong in showing the hosts logo. 

Judging will NOT be influenced by either method, IMO.

Love you ALL,

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52

Smith Brother said:


> Well, the rules state that you must give them rights to use your photo's for advertising. So, what is wrong with throwing in their LOGO within your pictures/video, that isn't PANDERING, and FOR SURE not brown nose stuff. I would guess you are just having some fun with your pandering comments, and hey, FUN IS GOOD!
> 
> Steve chose NOT to do such, and that's his rights, I don't feel that anyone entering the contest is wrong in showing the hosts logo.
> 
> Judging will NOT be influenced by either method, IMO.
> 
> Love you ALL,
> 
> Dale in Indy


Chill Dale.

Steve and I are just having some fun. You know.. all work and no play makes ah... hum.. I forget now. :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Mr. Dale, please don't take the product placement/buttering up the judges comments seriously. It was thrown out there purely in jest. You know, it's the old gag of taking a firm stance only to contradict oneself immediately afterwards, merely for the sake of a cheap laugh. It's like claiming to be a health nut while choking down a candy bar.


----------



## GROOVY

I bet he didn't need milk either, looking forward to the next update, milk indeed


----------



## Smith Brother

Understand, that's WHY I said what I said, and I QUOTE......."I would guess you are just having some fun......FUN IS GOOD!

Maybe that didn't show up on your monitor. Maybe.

I don't know you kids all that well, so forgive my terrible post. I just climbed out of the freezer. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I made some progress last night but it was too late to deal with resizing pictures and all of that. Right now I'm helping get the concrete footers done for next month's gazebo project in my back yard. But I'll be working more on the contest entry this evening and, hopefully, post an update.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I haven't thought much about the box yet. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. But I am very happy with the progress of the locking lid so far. I think it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*12 freakin' hours...*

... of time spent today on the gazebo footers. Man, that took wayyyy longer than expected. And cost me a lot of crucial shop time.

Let me catch up on yesterday's progress first:

I began with my three drinks. Yes, these are all active beverages. I've covered all bases: hot, medium and cold. Odd, it may seem. But for me to have 2, 3, even up to 4 drinks going at once isn't all that rare. What's somewhat rare is for me to have only one drink going :laughing:









I set the lock chassis into the cutout and traced the mounting tabs.









Then I broke out a much under-utilized tool in my shop. One that I've owned for years and have all but forgotten. You know, when you become a "serious" woodworker it's easy to set aside some of the old standbys that really are quite useful and that do have a place in the shop. The Rotozip is one of those tools. Same goes for the Dremel and Dremel-style roto tools. I sometimes casually think of them as not being real woodworking tools. But these little buggers are much more capable and versatile than we sometimes give them credit for.









I got the clearance for the tabs routed out.









Adding to that, clearance for the lock bolt.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ok, so I agonized and took great care. I checked, double checked, then hoped I had it right. Did the lock and faceplate line up properly when inserted into the walnut lid?
.
.
.
.
.

..

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
.


YES, by golly! :thumbsup: Seeing this brought some tranquility to my night last night.









Here's the rear view showing the lock mech inset into the lid.

















While I contemplated the best way to construct the second lock mechanism (and I did end up coming up with a better and easier way to do it than I was originally thinking, so I'm thrilled about that) I went ahead and starting painting the combination wheels. There are 8 positions on the wheels. Therefor I needed 8 different paint colors.









I used 4d finishh nails to apply the paint into the drilled pips. This picture shows after only the first of three coats. A few of the wheels experienced a little bleeding through the pores on, especially, blue and green. I think those paints were thinned a little more than the rest. So the grain kind of wicked the paint in (even though I did a paint test on scrap of the same, found there to be a slight bleed tendency and sprayed a preliminary "sealing" coat of clear lacquer).

Oh well, the little bleeding there is isn't too distracting.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

These colors are only coat one of three. The completed paint job looks much nicer and bolder.









For part of lock #2, I cut these maple rods. I needed their dimensions to proceed with the connecting rod that interfaces locks 1 and 2 to each other.









Here's that connecting rod. Made of purple heart. this is where it will be when lock #1 is still locked. This piece is not done yet.









Once lock #1 is unlocked, the rod is free to move down to this position, which then allows lock #2 to be interacted with. At least that's the plan. It'll either work that way or so that both locks must be unlocked THEN this rod can move. I'm still working out which is more feasible with the remaining time I have.









Alright, back to it. Much more to be done.


----------



## johnnie52

I wish I had thought to make my own lock. Yours is looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## dbales

I don't even know what's going on anymore, but I like it!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

johnnie52 said:


> I wish I had thought to make my own lock. Yours is looking great. :thumbsup:


Just wait until it's done. The entire lid will be one big fancy lock with a bunch of sliders and wheels.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I cannot wait till you get it done. You should live closer so you could give me lessons lol. btw do you really drink more than one thing at a time or was that just another attempt to butter up the judges :laughing:


----------



## Baileigh Inc

Love this thread


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Part of the purple heart piece needs to be built up to the required thickness. There's where the trusty tire tread depth gauge comes in very handy. If you guys still don't have one of these in your shop you really need one. I find myself using it quite often.









That depth is transferred to determine my cut line.









Then that piece is glued in place.

















A little work and the part is shaped and worked to a perfect fit.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Here's where that thickened end goes.









Starting on more grooves.









The routing of those grooves is done. Time to clean up the edges and trim to the lines with a chisel.









There is still another 3 or 4 grooves to be made. But those have to wait until I've determined exact dimensions and locations. A couple of the maple rods I'd cut earlier are starting to bow a little. They have to ride in the four long, parallel grooves. So I'm thinking I may be remaking those parts out of a different wood. I really wanted the maple for contrast but, I can't take a chance that one of them might deform on me somewhere down the line and cause my mechanism to bind. That would be bad. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*I can't decide!*

My son and I are getting ready to head out for a few hours to the amusement center and dinner with one of my brothers and his girlfriend's daughter. It will be our first time meeting her.

In the meantime, I've got a few pieces of wood pulled aside as possible candidates to replace the hard maple rods. I guess I could try cutting up another piece of maple and hope for the best. But I'm considering either padauk, marblewood, Honduran rosewood or, possibly, red cedar. I considered wenge but that may be too dark against the walnut.

Decisions, decisions. I'll probably end up sticking to something lighter in color: the marblewood or try again with a different piece of hard maple. Isn't hard maple usually pretty stable? There must have been tension in that piece already.


----------



## buggyman1

Chaincarver Steve said:


> My son and I are getting ready to head out for a few hours to the amusement center and dinner with one of my brothers and his girlfriend's daughter. It will be our first time meeting her.
> 
> In the meantime, I've got a few pieces of wood pulled aside as possible candidates to replace the hard maple rods. I guess I could try cutting up another piece of maple and hope for the best. But I'm considering either padauk, marblewood, Honduran rosewood or, possibly, red cedar. I considered wenge but that may be too dark against the walnut.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. I'll probably end up sticking to something lighter in color: the marblewood or try again with a different piece of hard maple. Isn't hard maple usually pretty stable? There must have been tension in that piece already.


Hard maple would be my choice, its about as stable as it gets. Great job Steve on the box, i knew you would come up with something outa this world.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

buggyman1 said:


> Hard maple would be my choice, its about as stable as it gets. Great job Steve on the box, i knew you would come up with something outa this world.


I appreciate the input. I must have just grabbed a piece with internal stresses. I'll grab another and commence ripping. Speaking of ripping, what the hell were those people thinking when they named their kooky son "Rip Torn"? I always disliked that. I wish people would check with me before giving their kids oddball names. Moon unit and Dweezel Zappa? Really dude?

In their defense, I wasn't born yet.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Oh yeah, and someone seriously needs to slap the hell out of the Trickles for naming their son Dick. What asses. That's pure bully fodder right there.


----------



## thegrgyle

Well, I finally got caught up on your build thread, and let me tell you, I am blown away so far at the innovation you have with this. Is this your design, or are you working off some sort of plan? If you designed this, I am blown away at your 3D visualizing skills....:blink:

I am so glad I wasn't drinking any drink when I saw your paint bottles. Your sense of humor is awesome, and I (as well as many others I suppose) love that about you. It seriously made me LOL!

I am very intrigued with this. I think if you can make the Hard maple work, that would be my wood of choice. I am not familiar with the other woods, so I can't help you there. I know that I am working with hard maple on my build, and will only work with it in the future, if I have anything to say about it....

edit: btw.. I love the tire thread gauge tip.... I will be looking into getting one of those..


----------



## johnnie52

chaincarver steve said:


> in their defense, i wasn't born yet.


way to make a guy feel really old i was alive before their father became famous.... Darn.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Fabian: It is 100% my own design, made up, for the most part, as I go along. Up until I make a cut the design is mentally being honed and optimized only one or two steps ahead with an overall concept as the bias for my judgement. So... yeah. 

And that's partly why progress is so slow. I have to be certain where I'm going before committing to any wood altering operations.

Johnnie: :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh yeah, and someone seriously needs to slap the hell out of the Trickles for naming their son Dick. What asses. That's pure bully fodder right there.


Know what you mean. I know this guy named "Chaincarver". Talk about expectations! :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Glue squeeze-out. No, umm, squeeze... through?









Still not done with this connecting rod. But more on it later.









The obligatory close-up.









Dots. I should have sawed and not chiseled these. There's a bit of break out. Oh well. It adds character. :shifty:









Looking nice. But lots more to do.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Much more to come!


----------



## bigben

what an amazing build, I've loved watching this one and can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## johnnie52

OUCH! That is one fine looking lock assembly.

Do you think you'll have it done by the first? I'm starting to get a little worried whether or not I'll make the dead line cause I haven't even started on the really tricky parts yet.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I hope so, Johnnie. I hope so.

I got the slider lock working. I was thinking about that lock and how easily I could force repeat interaction. So I decided that the lid will be latched with three (wooden) slide bolts. And I am going to require a separate 4-digit code to be entered to release each one. And the final bolt can only be unlocked after the first two are disengaged.

What this means, guys, is that I'm creating a unique, original locking mechanism (the collective workings of the lid) that requires the operator to input a *16-DIGIT CODE* to unlock! Plus the manipulation of 4 wheels and 9 slider knobs in proper sequence.

The second lock will be used on three separate occasions. Each of those occasions will require a _different_ 4-digit code to pass. 

Can you say "puzzle box"? :thumbsup:

Alright, since time is running short I am going to have to do a little less explaining for the next few days. I'll post pictures to kind of tell the story of what's going on and make key comments along the way. But most technique and descriptions have to be limited to bare minimum for now.

Sorry for the picture onslaught about to occur. I hope you guys enjoy. After the contest I'll be more than happy to flesh out anything that some one may be curious about. But feel free to ask any questions.

Holes drilled to allow positioning of knobs on face.









Nail used to score.

























These notches establish code #1 for the second lock.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Needed to create space for the sliders to clear the bolt interlocks. So I did.









Padauk bolt interlock.

















The magic "calibrometer". Oh yeah  Without this I'd have no way to accurately code the maple rods. Nor could I properly align the knobs and pointers that will be on the top of the lid.









The marble wood bolt interlock requires a different code than the padauk to disengage.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Glue up. These will be two of the three lock bolts that secure the lid closed.









And they'll ride in this new groove.

















3 interlocks. One more to go.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

That's a lot of grooves but there's still more routing to do.









Slider knobs holes.









More tomorrow.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

wow I really wish I could understand how this thing works... I'll take your word for it though:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I misspoke in my last post. I said there will be 9 slider knobs to manipulate. Actually, there will be 11. :smile:



Tommie Hockett said:


> wow I really wish I could understand how this thing works... I'll take your word for it though:thumbsup:


I'll explain it in greater detail when time allows.


----------



## thegrgyle

Chaincarver Steve said:


> The magic "calibrometer". Oh yeah  Without this I'd have no way to accurately code the maple rods. Nor could I properly align the knobs and pointers that will be on the top of the lid.


Is that a real word? Of course, we are in chaincarvers world now, so yeah, I guess it is.... :laughing: Some would just call it a story stick. :yes:



Chaincarver Steve said:


> Glue squeeze-out. No, umm, squeeze... through? :shifty:
> 
> View attachment 69229


Yeah, I have had that happen a few times, more with oak. Roy underhill showed in an episode, how you could blow air thru the growth rings on oak... cool stuff.

This is one intense build, and fascinating to watch you work. I think I have a handle on what you are doing, and can't wait to see if you are going to do what I think you are going to do. :huh: Keep up the amazing work. :thumbsup:

OH yeah.... I also think the rotozip is under appreciated as well. It was the original "mini" router, that is now that hot thing to have. I love mine, and have no problems using it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

No, it's a made-up word. Like you said, it's just a story stick :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52

Looks like we are both running up against the dead line. According to the weather liar I only have today and part of tomorrow to finish and that is not going to happen.

On the other hand, I'm really enjoying how you are creating the working parts of your build. I've never experienced glue squeeze through except on my pants legs when I forget and wipe glue off my fingers onto my leg instead of using a rag. :laughing:


----------



## GROOVY

Puzzle box .... does it come with a manual to learn how to operate it?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Honduran rosewood. These are the bolt blanks I glued up last night. Still have to cut to shape.









Back to the maple rods.

























Even more grooves.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Zebra wood.









Roughing out the final bolt. It's a double.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

And rough out is complete.


----------



## johnnie52

I really enjoy watching you work Steve. You make it all seem so easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

johnnie52 said:


> I really enjoy watching you work Steve. You make it all seem so easy. :thumbsup:


+1 with you johnnie, he does make it sound easy. 
I can almost here him explaining the details without even breaking a sweat. Lol. 

How did you come up with this combo lock anyway? Is this from a set of plans or your imagination? 
Because we all know what kind of mind you have. Laughing!!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Thanks, guys. Dominick, 100% of this build is my own design. And most of it is being made up as I go. I figure if I'm going to take the challenge I'm going all in. also, virtually none of this was drawn out ahead of time. No CAD. No detailed drawings. Just a vague concept coming into focus "as I approach". And I'm having a blast making it.


----------



## Dominick

I wouldn't even know where or how to start. 
Your doing a nice job on it.


----------



## rayking49

Dominick said:


> I wouldn't even know where or how to start.
> Your doing a nice job on it.


+1 me too


----------



## rayking49

Too funny!!


----------



## Smith Brother

Stevie the Wonder, 

Admit it, you are a RETIRED bank robber, you learned from PICKING THOSE VAULT MECHANISMS, you know, those huge vaults in old banks with the large round doors, and cool looking rods/shafts going in many directions. 

That's where you learned how to make this piece, that experience, INSPIRED you, FOR SURE. 

Looking good, wishing you well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I decided to simplify things (after all, you guys know that I like to keep all of my builds as simple as possible... :shifty:... :laughing and reshaped the goal post-shaped center latch bolt. It still has two notches to receive. That will be done tomorrow.









Drilling to locate bolt mortises.









Hand chiseling.









Bolt unlocked.









And locked.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Last combo "programmed".









The maple rods finally have all the notches they're going to get.









Partial overview.

















One of the glue ups from last night in progress of shaping. There's still a little more to do on this piece.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

A little more shaping to the purple heart interlock rod. Also notice the hole used to locate the slot for knob connection. I've already started working on the through slot. More on that tomorrow.









As I was working on the lid latch bolts I decided that, for logistical purposes, it would make more sense to re-prioritize the unlocking sequence of the latch bolts. My original plan was to make it so that the two side bolts must be disengaged before the center one is able to be unlocked. But I've reversed that order. It's making for a more elegant mechanism than the alternative. So - even with the proper codes entered - the side bolts will not unlock until the center (double, goal post, wish bolt, whatever) is in the unlocked position.

This also has the effect of making 2 of the valid codes act invalid if tried early (it would have been only one if done the other way), adding another level of difficulty to the puzzle and potentially foiling a brute force solving by falsely eliminating one or two of the required entry codes.


----------



## Longknife

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Thanks, guys. Dominick, 100% of this build is my own design. And most of it is being made up as I go. I figure if I'm going to take the challenge I'm going all in. also, virtually none of this was drawn out ahead of time. No CAD. No detailed drawings. Just a vague concept coming into focus "as I approach". And I'm having a blast making it.


That is what makes this build absolutely unique. Most of us can build a piece like this from a detailed plan, some are talented enough to invent something and make a plan on how to buld it. But coming up with the ideas, visualizing it your mind and build this on the fly takes some very rare skills.


----------



## Kenbo

Just looking at your build hurts my head. This is awesome work. I love the lock mechanisms and I hope, that when they are done, you will post a video showing exactly how they work. 
You blow me away Steve my man. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ken, I may need a video just to remember how to unlock it. :laughing: I'll definitely do a video or two explaining the complete mechanism and how all the parts relate to and interact with each other. I'll the mechanism completed today. Then I'll focus more on making it all operational from the top side, as well as deal with the issue pods containing all the loose parts. Remember, all of this is on the underside of the lid, out of sight until the box is opened.

Then I can finally make the box itself.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Yay! I'm proud, happy and very relieved to report that I have completed the entire locking mechanism. And it works exactly as it was meant to! Pictures to be posted later. I'm now working on making it all interactive from the face (top) side.

At this rate I do believe I'll have this baby up and at 'em in time for the contest deadline.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

One of the side latch bolts.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

All latch bolts extended into locked position.

































Completed latch bolt system.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Overview.

















Nail point to locate groove for knob shaft.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Both side latch bolts.









The three interlocks.









All parts for the lock mechanism (sans the overall chassis, of course).









Set screw to attach knob shaft to center, goal post, latch bolt.


----------



## johnnie52

Interesting stuff Steve. Glad it all works the way you planned... errr hoped....


----------



## thegrgyle

Boy, o boy... I'm gone for 36 hours+ and you have everything all figured out. That is some collection of wood you have there, my friend.:blink: As they say, most of this stuff is just to keep the honest guys honest.... If someone wanted to steal something, or get into something they wood.... no pun intended.

Awesome stuff, here. You blow me away with your ingenuity. 


And contrary to popular belief, Baileigh didn't save a unicorn, but they make the tools necessary to recincarnate one.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Darn, I wish I'd routed the groove in back for that one about 3/4" closer to center (where the slot is at the lower left). The balance looks off. And it's a bit close to the four sliders for the combination bars. I'll make it work but I'm not thrilled with the looks of that location. See, sometimes the free form build has quirks. It's only cosmetic, but still. I need to think of some way to make it seem intentional. :shifty:









I've been in the brainstorming stage for the box design and construction. I have a cloudy vision of where I want to go. Let's hope I can get there quickly.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> :blink: As they say, most of this stuff is just to keep the honest guys honest.... If someone wanted to steal something, or get into something they wood.... no pun intended.


True. But this isn't really meant to be a strong box. It's more of a decorative curiosity to intrigue and puzzle the mind.


----------



## captainawesome

Chaincarver Steve said:


> True. But this isn't really meant to be a strong box. It's more of a decorative curiosity to intrigue and puzzle the mind.


Congrats on your success with this part... I've officially gone from curious, to intrigued, and now... I'm just puzzled! hahaha

You have got us on the edge of our seats with this build Steve. I look forward to your next update!


----------



## thegrgyle

Chaincarver Steve said:


> True. But this isn't really meant to be a strong box. It's more of a decorative curiosity to intrigue and puzzle the mind.


I just reread my post, and I hope you didn't take it the wrong way. I was dog-tired last night when I posted it, and was just babbling. 

You are right, though. This project is definitely intrigueing.

Do you plan to put any finish on these pieces, or just the box itself?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> I just reread my post, and I hope you didn't take it the wrong way. I was dog-tired last night when I posted it, and was just babbling.
> 
> You are right, though. This project is definitely intrigueing.
> 
> Do you plan to put any finish on these pieces, or just the box itself?


Think nothing of it, sir. All is well. I do plan to finish every piece with clear lacquer.

I am currently neck deep in building the box. I think I came up with a pretty cool design that will be well worth the wait for my next update. I am very happy with the way it's coming together. Very happy indeed.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Here it is, 3:30AM. I'm completely worn out. Except for a few breaks, I've been in the shop all day. The good news is that I almost got the box done today. From very vague idea to a pretty decent looking box. I sill have a little more to do then I'll start gluing it up. Then I'll be back on the mechanism, making it workable from the top side. Luckily I got the bulk of the initial stages done yesterday. I still have top make knobs and some hold down pieces and pray that everything remains bind free when inverted.

I did take a bunch of pictures but, man, it's too late and I'm too tired to deal with posting any right now. It's been a very long day. And tomorrow will be even longer. Start earlier and probably end later. It's the eleventh hour and I will get this done. 

Nap time.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## USMCSergeant

I had to youtube instructions to build a mallet. A stick that pounds things. This guy is building fort knox with toothpicks. I seriously have no clue whats going on since page 2. This thread has become a picture book to a toddler for me.

Great work though, I'm thoroughly impressed!


----------



## johnnie52

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Here it is, 3:30AM. I'm completely worn out. Except for a few breaks,
> 
> I did take a bunch of pictures but, man, it's too late and I'm too tired to deal with posting any right now. It's been a very long day. And tomorrow will be even longer. Start earlier and probably end later. It's the eleventh hour and I will get this done.
> 
> Nap time.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


I'm in the same boat bro. I still haven't posted yesterday's progress and I am facing today's work. At least you have some place to work in until 3 in the morning. I have to quit once it gets dark out on the carport because I can't see what I'm doing. :thumbdown:


----------



## Smith Brother

Isn't thrashing FUN! 

I'm sure it will be a super-duper piece, can't wait to see it in full mode.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

No time for sleep Steve you and Johnnie gotta get busy. Today is the last day isn't it?


----------



## johnnie52

Come on buddy. Get those screws and get her done. Contest be damned, you can't leave us all wondering what it ends up looking like.


----------



## thegrgyle

Steve, my heart aches for you.... I just read what you posted in the baileigh thread.... 4 f'in screws.... I don't know what else to say. 

I know that I can't say anything to make you feel better. I just wanted to let you know I feel for you.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Thanks, guys.

For any who don't know yet, I worked on this until 5 this morning. I searched and searched for a few screws that I need to attach some parts that hold some of the lock parts in place once the lid is flipped upright. I want the mechanism to be able to be easily disassembled in the event that it ever needs work done, or to show off the parts and demonstrate how it all works. So I can't just glue it in place. I would have liked to do without any hardware at all but...

Anyway, I was mere hours away from competition and had to throw in the towel of heartbreak and disappointment, which was not easy to accept.

I will still compete this build, of course. But now I have a pressing project of 8 award plaques to design and build in the next two days. So it may be next week until I resume work on this project. But I will post pictures and catch up this thread to show you guys where I am. I've made a LOT of progress since the last update.

I'll update later. I now have to clear the workbench and take my mind off the disappointment of the contest.


----------



## johnnie52

We will all be looking forward to seeing the finished work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I just re-sized and cropped all of the photo from the last two days' work and, wow, that took a while to do. I got a lot done. I'm over the shock of not meeting the deadline. It sucks but it's not all bad. It'll give me time to add some things that I wanted to but had to eliminate because of time constraints. Some of my hopes just aren't going to make it because of the fact that the current design and condition pretty much rules them out. But I am very happy with how it's all turned out so far.

It may take a while to catch the thread up to the current state of the build. Like I said, It was pretty much done. Also, you may notice that I jump around a lot. That's the way I actually went about it at the time. Hopefully it will all tie together into coherency.

Maple for the legs/box corners.









The thicker pair are the rear legs.









I cut more walnut from the same board as the box lid came from.

















I wanted the top of the box to tilt towards the operator, as though they are sitting at a control panel because, well, they are. so I found a pleasing angle and recorded it with a T bevel. I'll use that to set my table set blade angle and find other critical dimensions.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I used the T-bevel to set the tilt of my table saw blade. But, out of curiosity, I used the digital gauge to see what the angle is. Apparently, it's 72.8 degrees.









The setting was used to cut the legs to length.









Chiseling away at a seat for the lid.









That seat on the rear legs has a slight undercut. To do that, I first chiseled out the space with the edge parallel to the grain. Then follow up by removing the remainder of the wood. My reasoning was to reduce the chance of chip-out, which would be a major set back when time is of the essence. It may or may not have mattered but I couldn't afford to take that risk.









The stock in this photo is perfectly square. The camera angle and zoom level caused the distortion.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Work Sharp, oh Work Sharp. How very helpful thou art. Here's one of many trips to the sharpening station.









Lid perched upon the legs.

























Now I needed slots for the bottom of the box.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

This thread isn't even close to caught up. But that's all I have time for tonight. Thanks for looking. Hopefully I will keep your attention, even though the contest is over.


----------



## Shop Dad

Wow Steve, let me be the first to say... Why do you have ladies hands on your sharpening station??


----------



## woodnthings

Shop Dad said:


> Wow Steve, let me be the first to say... Why do you have ladies hands on your sharpening station??


They were left over from another contest? :blink:




BTW Steve, I am very disappointed your project did not make the contest. It looks very cool! bill


----------



## MapleMoose

Sad to see that your project didn't make it into the contest, but definitely looking forward to the rest of the build!


----------



## BrandonD

woodnthings said:


> BTW Steve, I am very disappointed your project did not make the contest. It looks very cool! bill


Agreed. I'm pretty sure even if you just submitted the locking mechanism as-is sans box you would have been a good contender for my vote, and not just because you're a fellow Lakeland-er. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the rest of this build, Steve.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Chaincarver Steve said:


> This thread isn't even close to caught up. But that's all I have time for tonight. Thanks for looking. Hopefully I will keep your attention, even though the contest is over.


Your threads always have my attention contest or no contest... I am sorry about those damn screws


----------



## Wema826

Steve, I am sorry you were unable to make it, I do however commend you on your Quality of workmanship, not taking the easy way out or faking it with a few pictures. I also want you to know that you would have had my vote, from your original design to the quality of your work it has simply been amazing. You bring a level of quality to this forum that many of us look up to myself included. Above all I personally appreciate your sense of humor expressly shown with the impromptu signs in the background!! It has been said already that The front panel containing the lock itself would have been a contender if not the winner, I have to agree.

I am also going to copy / paste this on the voting pole. 

Again, Im sorry for the bad luck, and my hat is off to you and your quality standards, You may not have won but you have shown all of us that people still do have standards and they are worth sticking up to. Thank you!


----------



## thegrgyle

Steve, that is looking awesome, and I definitely want to see this finished. As everyone else has stated, we are disappointed you didn't make the contest, but are encouraged that you will keep us in the know with the completion of this project. What size screw were you looking for?

How often do you use your worksharp? When you make many trips to it, is it to sharpen, or hone? What grit is on the disc? I love mine, but I only sharpen my chisels every so often. In fact, I think they need a sharpening after this last project. Just curious... Always looking for some good tips.

There you are, thinking outside the norm again. I really like the legs and that you are putting it on an angle. Makes operating the lock easier too. All those notches look really good too. Makes me think that I REALLY need to sharpen/hone my chisels.

Well, good luck getting those 8 awards plaques done for the blue and gold. That is awesome that you are doing that for those boys/leaders. I wish I lived closer to you, to give you a hand.


----------



## johnnie52

I knew we could count on you to follow up on this. Count me in for the ride. :thumbsup:

I am seriously jealous of all the space you have and your wood pile....


----------



## Longknife

Chaincarver Steve said:


> This thread isn't even close to caught up. But that's all I have time for tonight. Thanks for looking. Hopefully I will keep your attention, even though the contest is over.


You certainly have my attention. I'm really looking forward to see how this turns out.


----------



## Ted Tolstad

Very interesting and entertaining and mind blowing thread. Very impressive!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Shop Dad said:


> Wow Steve, let me be the first to say... Why do you have ladies hands on your sharpening station??


Hey, are you saying I have lady hands?! Oh wait, yeah, those :laughing: That's something I found in a thrift shop about a year ago and thought they were cool. They're actually broken apart (and were that way when I got them). I just never re-glued them. The best I and my wife can figure is that they're intended to be a business card holder. I thought I might try my 'hand' at making some some day.



BrandonD369 said:


> Agreed. I'm pretty sure even if you just submitted the locking mechanism as-is sans box you would have been a good contender for my vote, and not just because you're a fellow Lakeland-er. :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of this build, Steve.


You know, I SERIOUSLY considered doing that. For, in reality, the lock mechanism is a complete project in itself. Designing and creating that is something I'm very proud of. But the other part of me felt that it'd be a cheap shot to do so. 

For one, I don't want any sympathy votes that might take away from those who actually got their projects done in time. And secondly, my overall project simply wasn't completed. And to enter only the lid would have been to detract from and devalued the overall piece, in my opinion.

And finally, the lid isn't finished to the point where I can apply the lacquer. And this project is about more than an original lock design. It's also about the artistic beauty of the mechanism and its parts and the elegance of the method. That's why it's crucial to me that the workings be visiable in the final product. That's also why it's important to me to not compromise, even at the expense of what I believed to be a valid chance of winning the new band saw I've been wanting so badly.



Wema826 said:


> Steve, I am sorry you were unable to make it, I do however commend you on your Quality of workmanship, not taking the easy way out or faking it with a few pictures. I also want you to know that you would have had my vote, from your original design to the quality of your work it has simply been amazing. You bring a level of quality to this forum that many of us look up to myself included. Above all I personally appreciate your sense of humor expressly shown with the impromptu signs in the background!! It has been said already that The front panel containing the lock itself would have been a contender if not the winner, I have to agree.
> 
> I am also going to copy / paste this on the voting pole.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for the bad luck, and my hat is off to you and your quality standards, You may not have won but you have shown all of us that people still do have standards and they are worth sticking up to. Thank you!


Thank you so much for the kind words. If you can't take pride in your work then what's the sense? I may have been tempted to desperately slap together the remaining parts and call it a night. But I just feel that this project is too unique and special to take that road. I'd be thrilled to have entered the contest. But I'd always feel that it wasn't done right. So I had to trust my gut and live with my decision. I believe I made the right choice.



thegrgyle said:


> Steve, that is looking awesome, and I definitely want to see this finished. As everyone else has stated, we are disappointed you didn't make the contest, but are encouraged that you will keep us in the know with the completion of this project. What size screw were you looking for?
> 
> How often do you use your worksharp? When you make many trips to it, is it to sharpen, or hone? What grit is on the disc? I love mine, but I only sharpen my chisels every so often. In fact, I think they need a sharpening after this last project. Just curious... Always looking for some good tips.
> 
> There you are, thinking outside the norm again. I really like the legs and that you are putting it on an angle. Makes operating the lock easier too. All those notches look really good too. Makes me think that I REALLY need to sharpen/hone my chisels.
> 
> Well, good luck getting those 8 awards plaques done for the blue and gold. That is awesome that you are doing that for those boys/leaders. I wish I lived closer to you, to give you a hand.


On the screw size... I'm not sure. I need to wander around the hardware store and find the right screws. I'd prefer brass. I need either washer heads or separate washers. But the screw shaft needs to be quite thin (maybe #4?) and about 1/2" long. I have some steel screws that fit those requirements, which I would have used, but the threads are for tapped metal. The threads may have held for the time but may have damaged the holes, causing sizing or location problems when I try to install the proper screws.

Not to be a [email protected] but, I use the Work Sharp as needed. In this case, I had to hone the chisels at the start of each notch in the hard maple legs and again - once or twice - about halfway through each one. I'm not using to shelf chisels, so the steel probably isn't the hardest. In fact, I believe the translucent yellow-handled ones are from Harbor Freight ($4), so that should tell you something. They do 'ok', but are real prone to tiny chips on the cutting edge.

The grit I honed with was 6,000. Only once through the whole process did I back down to a lower grit (400) to resharpen. Then back up to 3,000, then 6,000 again to maintain the hone.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I cut and sanded a piece of spalted maple I've had for about a year now, just waiting for the right project. :thumbsup: the lower notches on the legs were sized to accept this piece.

















Time to surface the walnut.









I then figured out the layout for my sides, front and back. I cut these for a nice wrap-around grain. I originally wanted to attach these four panels to the corner legs with mortise and tenon joinery. But time was not on my side so I had to forfeit that wish and go with butt joinery for the sake of getting done in time :huh: At least the bottom edges all rabbet against the bottom. And the top edges will be secured with a maple strip to conceal the end grain and enhance the overall appearance. So strength probably isn't an issue. But it would have been nice to have done the better joinery.









Then I rabbeted the four pieces to mate snugly to the bottom piece. Rabbeting was a simple matter of two cuts with the standard blade: one horizontal, one vertical.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I held the front piece in place to mark where the cuts needed to be.









Making it then required a series of three cuts on the table saw, all at the slope angle I found earlier with the t-bevel.

Cut #1









Cut #2









Cut #3









To angle the sides I made a simple plywood jig. The plywood is thin enough to fit UNDER the rabbet.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Another mock up to show progress. And to allow me to position where to notch the sides for the side lock bolts.









Notch for side bolts.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Still a ways to go before the thread is caught up. Thanks for hanging in there with me, guys. :thumbsup:

It's time to get into the shop and make those plaques.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

BrandonD369 said:


> ... and not just because you're a fellow Lakeland-er. :thumbsup:


You're in Lakeland? You ought to check out the Lakeland Woodworking Club. Tonight is meeting night (always first Thursday. Except Dec., when it'll be the first Tues, I believe, because of the Christmas parade). Meetings are at Hardwood Lumber & Millworks, off 98S across from the Publix shopping center by Clubhouse road. 4316 Wallace Rd Lakeland, FL 33812. Meetings are 7-9PM.

Unfortunately, it looks like tonight may be the only meeting I've ever missed since being a member. I'm just too busy in the shop. But I'll try to get enough done today. Who knows.

I'll definitely have this project at the next meeting though. So if you're interested in seeing it in person that would be a good chance to do so.


----------



## BrandonD

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You know, I SERIOUSLY considered doing that. For, in reality, the lock mechanism is a complete project in itself. Designing and creating that is something I'm very proud of. But the other part of me felt that it'd be a cheap shot to do so.
> 
> For one, I don't want any sympathy votes that might take away from those who actually got their projects done in time. And secondly, my overall project simply wasn't completed. And to enter only the lid would have been to detract from and devalued the overall piece, in my opinion.
> 
> And finally, the lid isn't finished to the point where I can apply the lacquer. And this project is about more than an original lock design. It's also about the artistic beauty of the mechanism and its parts and the elegance of the method. That's why it's crucial to me that the workings be visiable in the final product. That's also why it's important to me to not compromise, even at the expense of what I believed to be a valid chance of winning the new band saw I've been wanting so badly.


Oh, I agree with your decision and I'm pretty sure I would've made the same one if I were in your shoes. I was just commenting on how impressive the locking mechanism is.



Chaincarver Steve said:


> You're in Lakeland? You ought to check out the Lakeland Woodworking Club. Tonight is meeting night (always first Thursday. Except Dec., when it'll be the first Tues, I believe, because of the Christmas parade). Meetings are at Hardwood Lumber & Millworks, off 98S across from the Publix shopping center by Clubhouse road. 4316 Wallace Rd Lakeland, FL 33812. Meetings are 7-9PM.
> 
> Unfortunately, it looks like tonight may be the only meeting I've ever missed since being a member. I'm just too busy in the shop. But I'll try to get enough done today. Who knows.
> 
> I'll definitely have this project at the next meeting though. So if you're interested in seeing it in person that would be a good chance to do so.


I was raised in South Lakeland and now have my own family up on the north side. Thanks for the information on the club. I had read about it in your previous posts but didn't have the details. I might be interested in joining down the road but as of now I can hardly call myself sawdust maker let alone woodworker.


----------



## thegrgyle

Steve, that is another very fine update. The cloud is starting to clear on how you are going to make this all work together. You make lining up the bolt notches look like childsplay.


What I love about these builds is we get to see how others would do something a certain way.... take for example, the third cut you did for the rabbet in post #166... cut #3... I probably would have tried to make that cut with the board angled somehow, and the blade perpendicular, or with a dado, but your way is SO much safer and quicker.

I really like that spalted maple bottom too. That is one heck of a wood pile in the background... I wish I had that much wood.....


----------



## jsr

Have you ever tried brain surgery?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Brandon, I WILL be at the meeting tonight. And don't worry about your experience level. We have members at all levels. If you're interested in woodworking it's a great club to be a part of. Feel free to come visit, you don't have to be a member.

Fabian, I know what you mean about seeing how others do things. In my own build threads I include certain things, such as the cut you're referring to, specifically for the purpose of, hopefully, demystifying things for others who may wonder how something unusual was accomplished. The best party about that series of cuts was that the blade angle never changed. That guaranteed that the cuts are perfectly square to each other, even though they are NOT square to any face of the board. Every project is an exercisein problem solving.


----------



## johnnie52

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Every project is an exercise in problem solving.


Sure is, and Steve is one of the best solvers around. :thumbsup: I've always avoided some things thinking that it was too hard for me, but thanks to guys like Steve who share how they get it done, my skills have increased 100 fold over the years of being here. :yes:

Steve, Your methods are once again totally different from how I would have tackled making this. I get so much joy out of watching your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*A little more catch up...*

My next move was to make the back piece the correct height and create the angled notch at the same time. Here it is with the scrap barely hanging. This should give you a clear idea of what took place.









Yet another mock up.

















I cut the notches for the front (goal post) latch bolt.


----------



## Dominick

Looks like something James Bond would use. 
Lol. 
Sorry you missed the deadline, but I'm still intrigued to see this completed. Plus a video of it in action would be cool!!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I cut some more ebony to size then marked it to scroll saw a pair of latch claws (for lack of a better term). These will secure the rear of the lid. So, in all, there are 6 bars that fasten the lid in place. Four that are moveable, un-lockable latch bolts and the two in back.

When the id is set in place, the two rear claws go in first. Then the lid will sit in place. The reason I did this is twofold: One is that I wanted to avoid metal hinges. The second reason is that I wanted the lid to easily lift off of the box for ease of playing with and checking out. Otherwise, any gawking must be done from an awkward angle. And since the showcase feature of this project is the locking mechanism itself I thought the idea solution to attaching the lid would be to not really attach it at all. Yet have the lid so that it is solidly fastened when in place.

I mulled over a host of possible solutions to the 'problem'. Most involved wooden hinges with removable pins and similar things. But this struck me as the most elegant solution. Easy to create and easy to implement yet with no chance of failure or over-complication. In my mind it was the perfect solution. And the added bonus is that the claws are visible from the outside and appear to be more latch bolts to unlock. All the while the two side latch bolts are hidden from sight when the box is closed.

I don't know, I just love it. It may be one of my favorite features. :thumbsup:









Here are the rough outs. Since this was all done on the fly with no plans other than a mental goal, I had to start with these claws too long. This left me room to tweak as required to actually work. The idea is one thing. Making it work in practice though is something that had to be figured out as I went.









To attach them to the lid I made more mortises. A little drilling, routing then chiseling took care of that.

















And here they sit in place. The fit is nice and snug but they weren't glued in place quite yet. I still had to figure out the correct shape and length.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Now that I could tell where the rear claws would contact the back panel I could go ahead and chisel the through holes for them. I used one of the angled cutoffs from one of the legs as a guide to ensure I chisel at just the right angle. The wrong angle would mean trouble. I chiseled through from front and back and met in the middle. That way I the entry and exit holes will be clean, even if the interior of the hole is less than perfect.









Here you see the rear latch claws in a more refined state. In the foreground are a pair of spalted maple (from an old appliance shipping crate) handles I roughed out to allow the user to lift the unlocked lid with ease.









And, of course, this necessitated the mortising of yet more holes in the face of the lid. They too were drilled then chiseled.

















...followed by the umpteenth mockup. These mock-ups weren't merely for the photo ops. They were a vital part of the design and building process.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

As I've mentioned, the last two days before the deadline were very productive for me. All of this is still catching up the thread on the work done in those last two days. I haven't touched the project again since 5Am the morning of the 1st.

You may also notice the drilled dots that appeared. The reason the top row of dots is higher above the slot than the three below it is because I was originally going to have only the one row of six dots then make colored lines that extend down from them and through the four slots. But time pressures forced me to rethink that and this method was faster. Of course, it also leaves the relics of a previous strategy gone by the wayside. I don't think it will detract much in the grand scheme of things.

The same goes for why one of the left side vertical slots of not symmetric with the right side. Plans changed 9meaning I added more to the mechanism to make it more elaborate and, in the process, my consideration for symmetry got fouled. As they say, it is what it is. If that lessens any observers opinion of the project then they clearly don't grasp the magnitude of exactly what the project is.

Here I am carving the handles. I had to first make the holes to receive them so that I would know how far up to leave the square stock in tact and where to begin the rounding out. I followed up the knife work with sanding.

















The fit is more snug than it may appear.









Here's a better view of the completed rear latch claws. These also serve as feet to support the lid at a nice angle when the lid is off and sitting on a table. That's why there is a slight bevel to the longer flat side. I didn't want them resting on a tiny corner.









The handles are glued in place. The indicator dots are painted. And the ebony surround for the combination wheels is glued in place.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

There's still more to post. The thread is not caught up yet.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*Another one of my cheesy inspirational speeches. + bragging. Feel free to skip.*



johnnie52 said:


> Sure is, and Steve is one of the best solvers around. :thumbsup: I've always avoided some things thinking that it was too hard for me, but thanks to guys like Steve who share how they get it done, my skills have increased 100 fold over the years of being here. :yes:
> 
> Steve, Your methods are once again totally different from how I would have tackled making this. I get so much joy out of watching your progress. :thumbsup:


Thank you, Sir.

You know, the biggest obstacle one can have is their own sense that something is too hard or too complicated for them. I know that sounds cliche` but it's true.

... Blah... I deleted the rest. Too long, too sappy, too self-serving, too life story-ish..


----------



## thegrgyle

Steve, I do really appreciate your rant there. If there is something that I took from this competition, is that you don't know if you don't try. I have a tendency to overthink everything I do, because I don't want to make a mistake. This has brought projects to a screeching halt in the past. I made a ton of mistakes during this "competition project," and shared most of them with you guys. Hey.... stuff happens. Whatever my motivating factor was, I persevered on. My hope is that in trying to push the envelope of what we do, will help others to try to do the same. 

Man I hope I didn't rain on your parade here. I feel like I may have. If I over stepped my bounds, let me know.... I will edit it accordingly. I totally feel what you are trying to say though. 

Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread.....

I totally understand your thinking about the hooks for the lid. I'm still at a loss for all the colored dots on the side, but I'm sure that will make sense when the time comes. I'm sure it has something/everything to do with the combination, or sequence of the combinations.

Keep on, keeping on, my friend.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> Man I hope I didn't rain on your parade here. I feel like I may have.


Oh heck no, man. Not at all :thumbsup:



thegrgyle said:


> Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread.....
> 
> I totally understand your thinking about the hooks for the lid. I'm still at a loss for all the colored dots on the side, but I'm sure that will make sense when the time comes. I'm sure it has something/everything to do with the combination, or sequence of the combinations.
> 
> Keep on, keeping on, my friend.


Yes, the colored dots are indicators for the position of the combination sliders of the second lock. I originally planned to have them center underneath the frame for the 4-wheeled lock. But the evolution of the build led in a different direction. Actually, I was going to have numbers that showed through a window centered under said frame. It's funny how a make-it-up-as-you-go build like this takes so many twists and turns that lead you in unexpected directions.

Even for me - the builder - the building of the project is an adventure of discovery. What will it be? Who knows! We'll find out together :laughing: The same thing occurs with most of my carvings. People think I had some grand vision from the onset: No, not really. I just wasn't afraid of screwing up, took chances and saw where the path led. Usually to my own delight.

Continuing on...

Any leg men in the house?









Glue-up. Finally attaching that cedar frame I made at the very start of this build, when my vision for the project was much simpler.









Gluing up the box.









Now to make the pieces that frame the lid and complete the holes that the lock bolts rest in when locked.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Here's the knobs I made to operate the combination sliders. They will point to the colored dots to indicate the sliders' positions. There are tiny set screws to fasten them to the shafts that will extend through the slots. The wood is purple heart.









The maple trim is glued in place. It still needs some work to chisel it flush around the perimeter (even now, I didn't bother doing it that night once I realized I wouldn't complete the project in time anyway.). Then sanding.









Overview of current status.

























And the thread is finally caught up to what I've taken pictures of. There is some more work done on the underside of the lid but I didn't get pictures yet. But I've chiseled more notches for hold down pieces and made several rosewood hold downs. I'll be making even more before it's all said and done, especially now that I can take my time and really do it right.

It probably won't be until later next week until I get back on it. There's some things I need to get done around the house next week. I'll also be starting actual construction of the gazebo I'll be building. My work is never done! And I'm ok with that :yes:


----------



## Smith Brother

Are the LOOP handles, carved chain pieces cut in half?

Looking like a space ship command table, NICE!

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52

WOW Steve! I thought that my case was complicated, but this piece you're doing is far and above anything I made. Smith Brother is right. It is starting to look like a command console. Does it take off for deep space it you get the combination wrong? :laughing:

Great work man. I'm really saddened that you missed the deadline, but very happy to see the final stages of this great project.


----------



## MapleMoose

"There are tiny set screws to fasten them to the shafts that will extend through the slots. "
Would those be the screws that set you back from the contest?

The missing screws remind me of the "all for the want of a horse-shoe nail" proverb.

Steve, I have got to hand it to you. Not only are you putting on an amazing build, but you are sharing a great lesson on perseverance with aplomb (at least from our vantage point; words and attitudes might have been different in your shop at times).


----------



## MapleMoose

You know, if you add one more slider in exactly the right place, you will have a fully functional time machine. Then you can go back and find those screws in time to enter the contest.

The exact location is... WAIT! If you alter the timeline, you could create a temporal paradox that will cause all routers in the world to spin in the reverse direction.

Not really :no:, but when am I ever going to get another change to throw in some science fiction in a woodworking forum thread? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Smith Brother said:


> Are the LOOP handles, carved chain pieces cut in half?
> 
> Looking like a space ship command table, NICE!
> 
> Dale in Indy


No, just U's I cut out on the scroll saw. And thanks, I was going for a control console style thingy. I'm still trying to decide what to put in the middle (where the lock indicators were going to be at first). I've been thinking about a decorative plate put some sort. Maybe I should make something that looks like a sci-fi radar monitor. Or something along those lines. That's an area I was going to have to neglect due to time constraints. But now I can pimp it out however I want without the pressure of rushing.



MapleMoose said:


> "There are tiny set screws to fasten them to the shafts that will extend through the slots. "
> Would those be the screws that set you back from the contest?
> 
> The missing screws remind me of the "all for the want of a horse-shoe nail" proverb.
> 
> Steve, I have got to hand it to you. Not only are you putting on an amazing build, but you are sharing a great lesson on perseverance with aplomb (at least from our vantage point; words and attitudes might have been different in your shop at times).


No, those are not the screws. I actually had those knobs done and outfitted with the set screws hours before realizing I was lacking hardware I was going to be needing. I already had a nice stash of various set screws.

Also, when I finally conceded that my hopes of being done in time were futile my heart sank and I had to wipe a tear (maybe three) from my eyes, but then I composed myself and slipped off to bed. I don't get angry or anything. No cussing, no slamming. I may have done those things 10 years ago but not now. I took it in stride the best I could.


----------



## johnnie52

Chaincarver Steve said:


> No cussing, no slamming. I may have done those things 10 years ago but not now. I took it in stride the best I could.


You are a better man than me. I cuss and swear and holler and yell and slam things.... I'd jump up and down if I could, but some things are still beyond my abilities. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rayking49

Johnnie, you sound like me. I would have been hollering and slamming stuff myself. Steve I'm glad you're hanging in there. My respect for you as an artisan couldn't get much higher, but my respect for you as a man just grew by leaps and bounds. Your perseverance is commendable sir.


----------



## Smith Brother

But, do you make fun of yourself? 

I don't scream or cuss, but I do call myself a DUMB a--, then laugh and move on. 

Each has his/her own methods, huh....

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49

Oh yeah, I always call myself the king of screwups. I surprise myself with how dumb I am sometimes.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Smith Brother said:


> But, do you make fun of yourself?
> 
> I don't scream or cuss, but I do call myself a DUMB a--, then laugh and move on.
> 
> Each has his/her own methods, huh....
> 
> Dale in Indy


Hehe, I certainly do that sometimes. :laughing:

My main mistake was not thinking through ahead of time how I was going to hold all the parts down. I had a vague idea. And that's usually enough to get started. But it doesn't always work out when time is pressing.


----------



## GROOVY

I sometimes call myself different names ...


----------



## MapleMoose

I sometimes wonder if people walking by my garage ever hear me saying "What a maroon! What an ignoranimous!"

For those too young to know, these were Bugs Bunny's favorite terms of derision (although he was usually talking about some one else).


----------



## Stick

*You OK?*

It's been almost a week and no update??? Some of us are on pins and needles here!! C'mon man!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Stick said:


> It's been almost a week and no update??? Some of us are on pins and needles here!! C'mon man!!!


Sorry! I most certainly have not forgotten about this. But I had two shop days dedicated to making some Cub Scout awards (see my 8 simple Arrow of Light awards thread). I've also been working on a gazebo in my back yard (see my gazebo build thread). Plus, I spent several days rearranging the garage so that I could unload a bunch of wood from my van.

I've been one busy boy. Thank you for blowing some of the cobwebs off of this thread for me. I promise I will get back to it as soon as I have a chance to clear ask of the garage stuff out of my workshop. I had to use it as a buffer zone during the rearrangement period. Heck, there's still some crap in my shop from when I closed my business last month.

This thread won't disappoint. You'll see. As soon as I get back on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SawdusttillSunset

Excuses excuses...:shifty: 

Just kidding! This is MOST DEFINITELY a thread worth waiting on!:yes: I absolutely love mechanical contraptions made from wood.:thumbsup:

OH, and anybody who thinks this thread WILL be a disappointment, well they can help you clean out your garage!:laughing:

Were all with ya on this, just don't leave us starring at the computer screen with eager anticipation too long


----------



## buggyman1

Steve, i can see you now, standing in the middle of the gazebo at the control console, beam me up, Stevie! That console is too cool. I want one. Only you could come-up with something so cool and original. Superb job my friend, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Brently

This has got to be one of the most amazing projects I have seen so far. Well done. I can't wait to see more. I keep clicking refresh but nothing... ;P


----------



## 4givndude

Okay now this is just way cool!!! I wish I had the patience to do this, it would be way cool to have this on a briefcase I built!! The crazy thing is I have been studying lock mechanisms for some time and have wanted to incorperate one into a project but never gave it a thought when I did the briefcase, to frickin impatient I suppose, but this is sooooo cool!!

Now for the video of how it works...... :whistling2: :whistling2:
Awesome awesome job, Steve!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Alright guys, I just wanted to apologize to those following this build. I will be back on it within a few days. I know I said I'd post updates earlier this week. Last weekend, while my sob and I were camping with the Cub Scouts, a long time friend of mine got an ambulance ride to the hospital. He ended up having a pacemaker installed and has been in a convalescent home since.

Unfortunately, however, he also ended up being kicked out of his house with no money and no way to move on his own. So a mutual friend and I spent all week packing and moving everything out of his house and shed for him. We got it all finished up and put into storage yesterday evening.

So I had a week-long distraction. But I'm back on course. I went out and bought some screws that should get me going again on this project. Within the next couple of evenings.


----------



## hands made for wood

Goodness gracious Steve! I wouldn't have a clue where to begin to construct a marvel like this! I cannot wait to see this... glorified new addition of the rubix cube? lol :laughing: 

Don't take too much time off on this.. you got some guys waiting... 

Excellent!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I shook off the funk of disappointment got back on this project yesterday evening. I stared at the mechanism for awhile and decided how I'm going to make the hold downs for the rods that keep the 4-wheel lock chassis in place.

See, I did get back to it.









I re-sawed some triangular scraps of jatoba that I was given a while back. All I have are two small cutoffs so I'll try to make good use of it. On a side note, I'm so tired of having to clamp a makeshift fence to this Craftsmen band saw. I bought this saw at a yard sale a couple of years ago but I've outgrown it. It's seriously time to get a REAL band saw...









I've used this logo for many years now. It's a variation of my dad's logo, which he came up with when he was still in school. The logo is an overlaying of the initials "SPFJ". My initials. Then I added arms to make it usable as a hold down.

My scroll saw work on this part leaves a lot to be desired. It still needs to be filed and sanded.









But, ultimately, I don't like how short the "arms" on the logo are. :thumbdown:









So I'm about to go remake this part. This time, with longer arms.

As you see, my progress was next to nill. But I've gotten my brain back into the project and figured out the patterns for this pair of hold downs.

Off to the shop to get back to work.


----------



## Longknife

Glad you're back on track again :thumbsup:. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## rayking49

Now that's a cool logo.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

rayking49 said:


> Now that's a cool logo.


Thank you. I'll post pictures later but, my second attempt at scroll sawing that part came out MUCH better. I just took it reallllllllllly slowwwwwwwww.

Now to lay out and cut the hold-down bracket for the other side. That one will have the date "13" on it and will look as similar to this one as I can make it. I'm hoping that they will appear symmetrical at a casual glance and that the signature logo and year will be more subtle details to discover upon closer examination. We'll see what reality has to say about it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Longknife said:


> Glad you're back on track again :thumbsup:. Can't wait to see this finished.


Me too :thumbsup: It just took some time to get my heart back into it. I've had so many other things going on lately that I'd temporarily lost motivation. But now that it's front and center on my work bench it has once again commanded my attention.

Progress may be slower than before but that's only because the pressure of a deadline isn't looming over my head. Plus, I'm mainly just working on cosmetic details now. Well, the hold downs _are_ functional but I'll be making them decorative so as to add to the aesthetics rather than only serve a utility purpose That's something I was going to have to compromise for the sake of the contest deadline.

All I can say is that, NEXT contest: watch out! :shifty:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Date pattern ready to be cut. The wood is jatoba.









Second iteration of the initials logo.









The pair. Stills needs more sanding.









It may not be obvious (that's kind of the intention) but, this says "2013". The two and zero are in a smaller font size than the one and three. The three is lying on its back on the bottom. The one is stacked on top of the three's center point and up between the two and zero. I was more concerned with it being ornamental than legible.









Sitting in place. I'll be drilling to fasten each with brass screws. Glue is out of the question. The unit must be able to be disassembled if repair is ever needed. Or simply to demonstrate the principle and method of operation (such as in the video I'll be doing).


----------



## rayking49

Awesome Steve. Can't wait to see it all working.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset

Awesome logos. How do you come up with the design? Is there computer software that you use? Or is it all free hand?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

SawdusttillSunset said:


> Awesome logos. How do you come up with the design? Is there computer software that you use? Or is it all free hand?


The layout was done with stencils.


----------



## johnnie52

I am glad that you've returned to this project. :thumbsup: Interesting logos indeed and you have accomplished your objective of having them be something that unless told ahead will become one more puzzle to solve. :thumbsup:

Great job....


----------



## thegrgyle

Looking great, dude! I am so glad you are getting back to finishing this. 

I hear you there with "all the other stuff " you have going on... I'm trying to get my pool up and running, Help a buddy refinish a deck with some composite decking (that I have never worked with), and clean up the garage that has been destroyed from all that is going on recently. I haven't even had anytime to hardly check/respond to my emails. This last month has been CRAZY! I have had NO time in the shop, that is for sure.

I really like that work you did on you hold downs/signature thingys. I also love the look of that Jatoba... I might have to look into getting some.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> Looking great, dude! I am so glad you are getting back to finishing this.
> 
> I hear you there with "all the other stuff " you have going on... I'm trying to get my pool up and running, Help a buddy refinish a deck with some composite decking (that I have never worked with), and clean up the garage that has been destroyed from all that is going on recently. I haven't even had anytime to hardly check/respond to my emails. This last month has been CRAZY! I have had NO time in the shop, that is for sure.
> 
> I really like that work you did on you hold downs/signature thingys. I also love the look of that Jatoba... I might have to look into getting some.


I hope you can get back in the shop soon. It feels good to be making some progress on this again.

I'm sure you can tell that the hold downs are much larger than they need to be. I'm glad I went that route. It seems better in this situation that I emphasize them rather than downplay them.

I like the jatoba too. This is my first experience with the wood. It's lighter when it's first cut and still fuzzy. But when sanded smooth the darker richness really comes out. It's nice wood. I want some more of it myself.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Also, I forgot to mention that i made the hold downs thinner than my first iteration. And I changed the grain direction as well. I didn't like that the grain blended too well with the bold grain of some of the lock parts. I like the 90 degree contrast better. And the reduced thickness better suits the cosmetics.


----------



## MapleMoose

One more hooked viewer glad to see you back at it!


----------



## Dominick

Looks nice Steve. Glad you'll be finishing this after all. 
Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## MapleMoose

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Also, I forgot to mention that i made the hold downs thinner than my first iteration. And I changed the grain direction as well. I didn't like that the grain blended too well with the bold grain of some of the lock parts. I like the 90 degree contrast better. And the reduced thickness better suits the cosmetics.


I agree: nice touches! I didn't realize what it was, but when I looked at the second iteration, I definitely thought it looked better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus

Woa, that makes my brain hurt just looking at it. I think that there will need to be video of the finished product for me to ever understand . I'm still hooked on this build.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Phaedrus said:


> Woa, that makes my brain hurt just looking at it. I think that there will need to be video of the finished product for me to ever understand . I'm still hooked on this build.


There will be demonstration and explanation videos.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

So far, all of the hold downs (4 of them) have been laid out with these stencils and parallel line ruler.









I like my design for the #3 hold down. But it ended up being a little too short, forcing the screw holes to be too close to the edge. This led to breakage during the countersinking operation.









But all is well. It needed to be a little longer anyway.









And here's the pattern for the 4th hold down.









I cut and spliced the paper pattern to shorten the length of the long (horizontal) arm. Then spray glued it to the wood.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Here's that 4th hold down.









All of the screws are brass (#4 x 1/2"), by the way. I pre-drilled and used steel screws to cut the threads. I really didn't want the risk of twisting a head off of one of the brass screws.

In order to meet the contest deadline I was going to have to skip the fancy hold downs and use washer head screws in their stead. I just couldn't come up with screws of the proper scale. I'm glad to be able to stick closer to my wish list rather then bare bones it.

Overview:

























I didn't spend a whole lot of time in the shop today. I'm happy with the progress though. Every little bit gets me closer to the end.


----------



## Smith Brother

It's called, "ONE STEP AT A TIME".

Looking good, my friend,

Dale in Indy

P.S. Good to pre-drill, and ALSO cut threads with steel screws, I also rake the screw over a bar of soap.


----------



## Art Rafael

Steve, I am following your box build with eager anticipation. You are very clever to work with such complexity and highly skilled to manage such intricacies. It is looking Great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

Nice job on the hold downs. I'm happy to see you taking the time to get everything you wanted made and installed. You'll be far happier with the finished product. I know because I rushed at the end and did not put as much in mine as I planned in order to meet the deadline and I may be the only one who knows that everything isn't there, it still bothers me that some parts are missing.

I've been using that steel screw thread cutting trick for years. Its far better than breaking off a brass screw half way into the wood.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I know you guys have to be wondering why the heck it's taking me so long to get through this project. Especially since all of the hard stuff (designing and building the mechanisms) got done so quickly. Well, the only set back is "designer's block". I've been trying to come up with a motif for the project to give it a sense of coherency. I've been tossing around theme ideas in my head, mainly considering 'ancient Chinese' and 'Egyptian'. Well, I've finally come up with enough fodder to go with the Egyptian hieroglyph motif.

The reason this became a stumbling block is because I want to be able to theme some of the knobs and, possibly hold-downs, in a complementary style, rather than end up with something that - while still cool - looks like just a hodge-podge of miscellany. I know this box won't look like something recovered from a pharaoh's tomb. But, hopefully, it will be suggestive of the theme.

So I cut out a hieroglyph (I forgot to note what the glyph means) that will frame one of the knobs (the one that moves the purple heart question mark-shaped part that the wheel lock disengages.)

















You may notice that I modified the middle bar of the three to make it an arrow. The arrow indicates the direction the scarab beetle has to be moved to unlock the sliders that comprise the second locking mechanism.

I'm not sure yet if I'm going to build the scarab taller or use this one elsewhere and make a thicker one out of another wood. Since the scarab will be the actual knob, it really needs to be thicker or have some way to grasp it more easily. Plus, I need more thickness so that I can run a set screw through it for mounting to the shaft.


----------



## Smith Brother

Maybe something on the spider's back, or have a leg bend/kick up that could aid in the grasping of such. 

Just a thought, but I don't think you need ME to figure it out, LOL.

Have fun,

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52

I like your idea of a theme just so long as a killer mummy doesn't jump out of it the first time you unlock it and take over the world. :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## tc65

If I remember my Egyptian history correctly (from the movies of course:laughing a lot of scarab jewelry and decorations were made of gold with an iridescent green back. 

I think a large oval emerald inlaid into the scarabs back would make a good handle to move your mechanism:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Taylormade

Dude. Seriously. I just scrolled through 12 pages of this. I READ the first five and scrolled through the remaining 7 because I realized that no matter how many times I read it, I was not capable of comprehending what I was looking at. 

The amount of times "WTF am I looking at??" that crossed my mind has to be a record for me for any non-p0rnographic website... but I was redirected there, I don't go to those on purpose. :blink:

It's not the first time I've thought this of your work. When I've been lucky enough to hold your intricate hand carvings in my unworthy hands, I've always felt like Homer Simpson with drool coming down my mouth. HOW DOES HE COME UP WITH THIS STUFF?!?!

In conclusion, you're insane and I couldn't be happier for you. I'm glad to call you a friend and you're one of the most creative people I've ever known. Lemme know when that next meeting is and I'll drive over and check it out. 

Cheers brutha!

:drink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Not much more progress. But I did get the zebra wood hieroglyph sanded glued in place.


----------



## MapleMoose

C'mon Steve, tell us the truth: you've been commissioned to make a prop for National Treasure 3, right?

JK.

Seriously though, this thing keeps getting better and better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

MapleMoose said:


> C'mon Steve, tell us the truth: you've been commissioned to make a prop for National Treasure 3, right?
> 
> JK.
> 
> Seriously though, this thing keeps getting better and better! :thumbsup:


Heh, good call. National Treasure, Indiana Jones... That's the general kind of feeling I'm going for. The more I think about it the more glad I am to have not caved to the pressure of the contest deadline (well, besides the whole "missing the deadline" part). What was cool then is only getting better. I'm going to be adding a lot more ornamentation to it before I call it done.

I just need to come up with more ideas to move forward with. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Longknife

There is something good in all things. This was a fantastic project from the beginning, but now when you're not pressed by a deadline it's going to be outstanding.




Chaincarver Steve said:


> I just need to come up with more ideas to move forward with..


That doesn't seem to be any problem for you. :smile:


----------



## Smith Brother

You said, "I need to come up with more ideas" The word "I" is key here, and 'I' don't see any problem in YOU Steve, coming up with such.

I wish you well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## thegrgyle

Well, Steve, I have finally managed to get a little time to catch up on your build, and you my friend, are a master! 

I whole-heartedly agree and love your choice to go with the Egyptian theme, and I think even your initial frame made of cedar and inlay match beautifully with that theme.

Keep up the incredible work, and I look forward to seeing more (when I get a chance to catch up again).


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

thegrgyle said:


> Well, Steve, I have finally managed to get a little time to catch up on your build, and you my friend, are a master!
> 
> I whole-heartedly agree and love your choice to go with the Egyptian theme, and I think even your initial frame made of cedar and inlay match beautifully with that theme.
> 
> Keep up the incredible work, and I look forward to seeing more (when I get a chance to catch up again).


Heh, I think you're using a pretty loose interpretation of the word "master". But, hey, I'll accept it! :laughing:

I am far from a master. But I am liking how this build is shaping up. I, too, think that the initial frame lends itself well to the ancient Egyptian theme. Much more so than the box itself. That's actually what gave me the sense that Egyptian (or ancient Chinese) is the way to go. It's cool how projects often tend to dictate what they want to be.

-----------------------------------------

As I believe I've mentioned earlier, I'm trying to make it so that the various slider knobs that operate the lock mechanism are blended in with the motiff. This is contrasted with the option of just throwing on a bunch of knobs and making the unit look like a sci-fi control panel, which, by the way, was more along the lines of my original intention. Which still would have been cool. But I like the direction I'm headed now more.

Again, the piece itself is providing me with inspirational feedback that's helping steer the course of the build.

I started on an intarsia adornment. I won't reveal what it is yet. But I don't think it'll be too hard for anyone to figure out what it's going to be. This decorative element will engulf three of the knobs. And provide something to build onto to cover two more of the required knobs. As if this project didn't have enough layers already, I'm adding yet another, separate mini project to the build

None of the new pieces are glued in place yet. I'm going to make all the pieces for the intarsia before attaching any to the panel. The pieces still have to be rounded over more and tweaked to shape as well. 

I hope it comes out as cool as I think it will. I think it'll be awesome. But we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Chaincarver Steve said:


> ... It's cool how projects often tend to dictate what they want to be.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> ...
> 
> This is contrasted with the option of just throwing on a bunch of knobs and making the unit look like a sci-fi control panel, which, by the way, was more along the lines of my original intention. ...


Actually, neither of those statements are quite right. This project is so far removed from my ORIGINAL intentions that I can't even compare the two in any meaningful way. My original objective was to make a simple little wooden safe with a three wheel lock. The safe was going to have a door in front that swung open like any other regular safe. It was going to be simple and to the point.

But when I saw the projects others were working on for the contest, I began having serious doubts as to whether my project would stand even a [email protected] chance.

And now, taking the concept to the extreme, I'm working on something at least an order of magnitude more complex. Like my wife says, I just can't keep anything simple.


----------



## johnnie52

This is turning into something extreme. I see Asian, Egyptian, SciFi, and now Aztec influences. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother

Yep, and before long, AMERICAN will show up, LOL. 

I think Steve should be on JEOPARDY, don't you think........I do.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

The intarsia part I'm making is very much an Egyptian image.



Smith Brother said:


> Yep, and before long, AMERICAN will show up, LOL.
> 
> I think Steve should be on JEOPARDY, don't you think........I do.
> 
> Dale in Indy


I suck at Jeopardy, except for some of the scientific topics.


----------



## rayking49

I am so loving this.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

rayking49 said:


> I am so loving this.


Thank you, Sir. I'll be back on this (and the gazebo project), probably Wednesday. I've been at Lido Beach since Saturday morning and will be going back home on Tuesday.

My wife and son came to the beach this wed (a few days ahead of me). So I spent Friday's shop time making two things for my wife so I could bring them with me. I'll post pictures of those items as well.

Short story shorter: I should have more progress to post near the end of this coming week. I really that you guys are sticking with me through this build (even though I've taking breaks to make a collection of other, unrelated, projects during the same time frame). This project is going to be well worth the protracted build time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother

Grandma was SLOW, but she was 84 and expecting. 

What's your excuse???? LOL

I know, the BRIDE deserved your attention, first. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## mn pete

WOW! I'm amazed...and my brain hurts...but in a good way!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I have only a minor update, sorry. I've been working on a few other things. One being that I'm trying to make some re-arrangements and improvements in my shop in efforts to make things a little bit easier to get to and use. Namely, my various bench sanders. It's just more one step in a major shop revamping that I hope to accomplish over time. A little at a time, right?

Here's where I'm at now. The intarsia parts are still not glued. I need to do a little sanding and shaping on them. But the gaps will remain. 









Here you can see what I'm doing here. The work I'm doing on this part is a little lacking. But maybe it'll come together and look cool. I just hope I'm not over-cluttering the top.

Two of the side headdress 'bars' will double as knobs for two of the slide levers. The nose will be a knob as well.

















By the way, the wood at the ends of the purple heart (PH)-padauk-PH-padauk-PH sequence IS purple heart. But it's pretty freshly cut so it needs a little time to oxidize and assume the same coloring as the rest of it.

This is the Egyptian god Anubis, the god of embalming. Anubis is slated to be incorporated into another knob escutcheon. He/she will probably guard the knob in the top left. I'm considering articulating the arm so that it moves as the knob is being manipulated. I don't know yet if I will or not. The actual knob will most likely be a staff.









Rear view. The wood is wenge.









Do you guys think I'm over-decorating this thing?

*EDIT:* I do plan to do at least some rudimentary relief carving on Anubis so that it's not just a flat silhouette of wood.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

For the eyes of the pharaoh mask I am kind of considering using parts of this piece of bocote I have. It has these eye-looking knots that might be perfect for the task. Check it out:

























I just don't know if I want to butcher this piece of bocote to harvest two little eyes. But then again, you see how cool the 'eyes' in the wood look. I'm on the fence about it. If I do, however, I will re-saw the piece to waste less wood. Some of the eyes are on the other side.


----------



## Kenbo

Keep it going..........still loving this one.


----------



## Smith Brother

You certainly have a good feel for your work, and your concern about over-doing must be playing in your mind. I am betting you will figure it out, and it will be a super duper piece. 

There is a time to stop building/adding, it's your call. 

Kind of reminds me of what my Dad used to say about GOOD SALESMEN/WOMEN...... When the customer says, I WILL TAKE IT, then it's time to quit selling. So when you look at it and think, I LIKE IT, then you will know. IMHO

Dale in Indy


----------



## MapleMoose

I love the bocote eyes, especially the first two pics. Since the second one is close to the end, maybe you could cut off that end to harvest that eye knot, then re-saw rather thin so you end up with two "book-ended" eyes? I guess you can't go too thin though, since this is intarsia...

As for over-decorating, I have two bits of advice:

First, remember that "done is beautiful". I have to tell myself this all of the time! :laughing:

The second is "go big or go home". If you put too little of a theme on something, it doesn't convey nearly as well as if you really carry it through.

Wait, that's no help - those are conflicting. :no: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I spent a little time last night and relief carved Anubis. It's not a very involved piece by any stretch of the imagination so it took, maybe, 30 minutes to carve. Wenge isn't the best carving wood. The extremely splintery grain means that you must be extra aware of stroke direction. Lest ye suffer severe tear-out and chipping. Either of which would have destroyed this piece.

Here's some pictures of the carving in progress. It was remarkably difficult to get photos that actually show the details properly without being completely washed out by the glare of fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Then - to complete the piece - I painted the details and adornments with enamels. OH NOES!!! HE PUT PAINT ON WOOD!!! Yup, I'm an evil-doer :yes: The paint job is pretty coarse, I know. I used tooth picks and a broken scroll saw blade to apply the paints. Extreme accuracy was not my goal. Rather, I felt it would be better to have a more primitive touch to it. 

I love the way it turned out. But, again, it was very difficult to photograph sans glare. But take my word for it, it looks even better in person than the photos portray. 

Also, I touched up the pink of the ears some more after these photos were taken. It took several coats to obscure the dark wood. "Mom, daddy is using his pink nail polish again!"









































As for the color scheme, I wanted to paint it with the "authentic" color scheme. But a Google Image search quickly revealed to me that that's a futile quest. Darned near every picture of Anubis I've found employs entirely different schemes. So artistic liberty was pretty much a must. I'm pleased with my results.


----------



## BrandonD

Looking great, Steve. Hope to get my 'socks knocked off' soon!


----------



## Burb

It looks cool. Colors definitely add to it


----------



## MapleMoose

Nice carving job! I have never carved wenge (or much of anything other than basswood), but for a splintery wood, you got some great detail. Especially in 30 minutes!


----------



## gabeleon

Do we get to see the finished box?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

gabeleon said:


> Do we get to see the finished box?


Absolutely!


.
.

.

.
.
.







.
.
.
.


.

.
.

.
.


As soon as I get it done.

Unfortunately, this project got set on the back burner due to a series of preemptive projects and other stuff going on. None have anything to do with this project itself. Basically, I've had a series of time-critical projects that needed to be built, my last Grandparent passed away, my mom has been engulfed in an ongoing series of medical issues (one being that she needs a liver transplant), attending our son's tons of soccer games, and all of my shop time as of late has been sunk into making some projects for our son's school's auction (which takes place on the 18th of this month).

I haven't forgotten about or abandoned this project. It just had to be knocked down a level of priority. I'll be updating this thread as/when I make more progress.


----------



## Alan Sweet

Semi-Automatic Abacus?


----------



## Phaedrus

Steve, sorry to hear about all of the unfortunate family stuff. I look forward to seeing the exciting conclusion to this project!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## johnnie52

Take your time Steve. Family comes first, always.

We'll all be here waiting with baited breath for the exciting conclusion of this project.

Man, you weren't kidding when you told us you were not going to make the dead line....


----------

